# Westweg und Ostweg



## Bike&Climb (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ostweg? Ich würde nämlich gerne den Westweg nach Basel fahren und dann über den Ostweg wieder zurück nach KA. Also, wenn jemand was weiß.
Wie sieht es am Westweg mit Grillhütten und ähnlichem zum Übernachten aus? Gibt es da genügend?  

Vielen Dank für alle Tips!!!
Bike & Climb!


----------



## Marco64 (24. Mai 2004)

bin, wie oben beschrieben den westweg von straubenhardt bis titisee gefahren. es gibt hotels in allen kategorien. übernachtungen bekommst du schon ab ca. 19,- euro (hotel). pensionen sicherlich noch günstiger. zimmer werden in den orten an der strecke überall angeboten. auf grillhütten habe ich nicht geachtet. ne grillparty oder camper sind mir eigentlich nicht aufgefallen obwohl das wetter sehr gut war. trotzdem viel spass
fg
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (27. Mai 2004)

Marco64 schrieb:
			
		

> bin, wie oben beschrieben den westweg von straubenhardt bis titisee gefahren.


Hallo Marco !
 Deiner Beschreibung nach bist du nicht den Westweg gefahren !! Der geht nach dem Hohlohturm bergab bis Forbach und dann an der Schwarzenbachtalsperre vorbei bis hoch zur Badener Höhe . Das ist keine Spazierfahrt wie " Hohlohturm - Freudenstadt " ! ( Null Höhenmeter ) Auf dem Westweg gehts zur Sache ( Höhenmeter , verblockte Trails ! ) 
 Grüssle Rolf 
www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Marco64 (28. Mai 2004)

hallo Rolf,
stimmt wohl   , ab hohlohturm war die strecke nur leicht wellig. werde mal runter nach forbach und dann bis zur badener höhe fahren. 
wieviel km sind es denn ab hohlohturm bis badener höhe ??
fg
marco

ps.: (ich bin immer der roten raute nachgefahren)


----------



## LittleHunter (31. Mai 2004)

Bike&Climb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ostweg? Ich würde nämlich gerne den Westweg nach Basel fahren und !



Die habe ich zwar nicht aber eine Seite mit Infos zum Ostweg gefunden. Ich hoffe es hilft Dir etwas weiter.


----------



## Cook (31. Mai 2004)

Bike&Climb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ostweg? Ich würde nämlich gerne den Westweg nach Basel fahren und dann über den Ostweg wieder zurück nach KA. Also, wenn jemand was weiß.
> Wie sieht es am Westweg mit Grillhütten und ähnlichem zum Übernachten aus? Gibt es da genügend?
> ...



Im Umkreis von Freudenstadt kann ich dir folgende Infos zu den beiden Wegen geben: 
Westweg ist von Forbach zur Badener Höhe nicht komplett fahrbar (auf Forstwege ausweichen), dannach sehr schön und gut fahrbar bis Hausach (dannach keine pers.Erfahrung, aber laut "Legenden" einige unfahrbare und grimmige Passagen).
Ostweg ist relativ problemlos fahrbar. Wenn du fit bist kannst du den in 2 Etappen mit Zwischenstopp auf dem Fohrenbühl (zwischen Schramberg und Hornberg) fahren (jeweils ca. 2500hm).
BONUSINFO:
Mittelweg: Forstautobahn! Nur zwischen Freudenstadt und Schiltach extrem verwurzelt, aber fahrbar.

Gruß
Cook


----------



## Bike&Climb (2. Juni 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos!
Ich bin jetzt den westweg gefahren und zwar in drei etappen von Dobel bis 20km vor Hausach (ca. 70km), dann bis zum Titisee (90km, viiiiele Höhenmeter) und aus taktischen Gründen dann die östliche Variante bis Bad Säckingen mit einem kleinen Umweg über den Feldberggipfel (ca. 85km). Auf jedenfall sehr lohnend!!!  
Nach Basel bin ich dann auf der schweizerischen Seite des Rheins gefahren, es gibt da einen wunderschönen Trail am Ufer entlang.
Am Hochkopf, an der Hornisgrinde sowie von Hausach bis zum Hotel "Schöne Aussicht" sind ziemlich viele Tragepassagen und anspruchsvolle Trails zu bewältigen, man sollte das nicht unterschätzen. 
Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es reichlich, ich habe in den kleinen Unterstandhütten am wegrand übernachtet. Wichtig ist es, immer auf einen guten Wasservorrat zu achten da es zum Teil 20km keine Brunnen gibt  
Ich rate dringend davon ab, mit einem großen, ca. 15kg schweren Rucksack zu fahren, der macht nämlich jede Abfahrt doppelt spannend und will immer, dass man über den Lenker springt  
Den Heimweg hat die Bahn übernommen da es ab Dienstag Dauerregen gab 
Weiter Infos gibts natürlich jederzeit bei mir!
Viel Spaß beim biken!!!


----------

